# Foot driven saw



## MikeWix (Mar 23, 2009)

I've been looking for a plan for a foot driven (scroll, jig, marquetry) saw. I ran across this saw and found it interesting and wondered if anyone knows anything about them. You Tube had a short video of it being used, but no info. I'm guessing its centuries old and was used for marquetry. Thanks for your help. Mike!


----------



## ScubaSteve (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't know anything about that particular saw but I did come across this article on the web. I've not done the build but comments from other articles that referenced this link found the project fun and the design useable, it can be taken apart and reassembled for storage.

Apologies in advance the link is scant on details & requires purchase $6 for the old issue.

http://www.shopwoodworking.com/digital-issue-popular-woodworking-october-2000


----------



## maurvz800 (Sep 30, 2013)

http://www.vintageprojects.com/power-tools/scrollsaw.html This is a link to building either an electric or foot powered saw-you can find more by doing an internet search for foot powered scroll saw


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Motoman,

Perhaps a chevalet would work for you. LJ Shipwright has several blogs and a forum dedicated to them. His blog about building one is at http://lumberjocks.com/shipwright/blog/21773

Herb


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

There are plans in Pierre Ramond's "Marquetry"..... That's the good news. The bad news is it's out of print and quite expensive online. It is however worth the money if you are interested in marquetry. Patrick Edwards has one at The American School of French Marquetry in San Diego. He uses it for larger work than is workable in the chevalet.
If you are interested in a hand powered marquetry saw, I think the chevalet is a better choice.


----------

